

India has no reason to worry about US spying: PM has no cellphone, email account - arunitc
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Manmohan-Singh-has-no-mobile-phone-email-account-to-hack/articleshow/24695377.cms

======
hannibal5
His assistants, adjutant most certainly have.

